
Arduino-Based Snail Mail Alert for Your Smartphone - vamsee
http://hacknmod.com/hack/arduino-based-snail-mail-alert-for-your-smartphone
======
iwwr
Great hack. You can also use this to make a pressure sensor for your doormat
to warn you of intruders at night.

